# Looking for a cheap car



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello guys,

This summer, I will be starting my Course/Apprenticeship in Vehicle Maintenance, and I wanted to get a car or engine for me to practice on and just fiddle around with. (instead of breaking my parents car :grin What would be the best kind of car to start with? I have been looking around, but it suddenly came to me that more modern cars have computers and electronics in them, so could make it harder it to take apart?

Thanks :rofl:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Newer cars have more things to check, but the internal combustion engine is still basically the same as it was. If you are looking for a car without electronics you looking for a car probably in the early 70's. Those are hard to find.

BG


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, cool. Would a '94 Lexus LS400 littered with electronics? The other one I was looking at was an '94 MX6, because they look like sound cars, and are both under £500.


----------

